# pigeon talk color chart



## Nomad_Lofts (Apr 12, 2011)

This thread is to help us novice pigeon keepers So the contribution of all veteran Piegeon keepers is needed. Please post a picture of a Piegeon (breed does not matter ) just state the color of your bird. If we could start with basic colors then what ever you have. we can do this !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

A lot of this information is online already:

http://www.slobberknockerlofts.com/basics.htm

http://www.angelfire.com/ga3/pigeongenetics/

http://www.birds.cornell.edu/pigeonwatch/GettingStarted/pigeonwatch-morphs


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Nomad - please don't use unrelated threads to get people to look at this one. If people wish to contribute, they will. Your 'reminders' have been removed.


----------



## rpalmer (Mar 10, 2011)

John_D said:


> Nomad - please don't use unrelated threads to get people to look at this one. If people wish to contribute, they will. Your 'reminders' have been removed.


Thank you. You put it MUCH more nicely that I would have. I was really honked off by all that. Thanks again.


----------



## Nomad_Lofts (Apr 12, 2011)

I apologize if I offeneded anyone it was not meant that way. Just wanted to reach all the pros pigeon keepers for some of there knowledge. So I will remember next time this was not an attempt to do anything else. So would you two mind contributing ?


----------



## Nomad_Lofts (Apr 12, 2011)

Libis said:


> A lot of this information is online already:
> 
> http://www.slobberknockerlofts.com/basics.htm
> 
> ...


Are there any pictures cause I have never seen a yellow(true) pigeon. ?
going to check them out and thanks for your contribution


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

Nomad_Lofts said:


> Are there any pictures cause I have never seen a yellow(true) pigeon. ?
> going to check them out and thanks for your contribution


There was a thread recently all about yellows and it was full of pictures. Do you know how to use the search function yet?


----------



## Nomad_Lofts (Apr 12, 2011)

Thanks for links really complicated and I guess some colors I woud disagree with but who am I


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

Nomad_Lofts said:


> Thanks for links really complicated and I guess some colors I woud disagree with but who am I


Oftentimes with animal colors it is the clubs where people show that decide the final names for colors and mutations. They try to go with the most logical or commonly used name for a color. Sometimes color names are changed when newer genetic information is discovered so that the names can reflect how/why a color occurs.


----------

